# تعاون مايتل و فيم وير يضع تطبيقات الصوت في قلب مراكز المعلومات



## shatobr (22 فبراير 2010)

* تعاون مايتل و فيم وير يضع تطبيقات الصوت في قلب مراكز المعلومات *

اثمر التعاون الكبير و الابحاث المشتركة بين شركة مايتل Mitel و شركة Vmware عن حل واحدة من اكبر مشاكل تقنيات التطبيقات الانية Real Time Applications مثل التطبيقات الصوتية وذلك عند تمثيلها افتراضيا virtualization وبالتالي وضع تطبيقات مايتل الصوتية وبدلات مايتل التي تعمل عبر الانترنت في قلب مراكز المعلومات كأي تطبيق اخر تشترك بنفس الهاردوير وبسرعة عالية في الاجابة تعادل وربما تتفوق على نفس التطبيقات التي تعمل علي هاردوير خاص بها .
*موجة التمثيل الافتراضي The Virtualization Storm*
خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية اجتاحت مراكز المعلومات تقنية التمثيل الافتراضي التي جعلت من الممكن تشغيل مجموعة من انظمة التشغيل وتطبيقاتها Operating Systems and its Applications علي جهاز كمبيوتر واحد . بدلا من ان يكون هناك سيرفر خاص لنظام تشغيل واحد اصبح بفضل تقنية التمثيل الافتراضي ان يخدم سيرفر واحد مجموعة من الانظمة virtual machines منفصلة عن بعضها البعض.
شركة فيم وير Vmware هي شركة رائدة في مجال تقنية التمثيل الافتراضي حيث وضعتها مجموعة جارتنر Gartner للاستشارات العالمية الاولى عالميا حيث 85% من انظمة التشغيل الافتراضي في العالم تعود الي شركة فيم وير.
للمزيد حول هذا الموضوع الرجاء الذهاب الي المدونة :
http://shatob.blogspot.com/2010/02/blog-post.html/


----------



## shatobr (27 فبراير 2010)

http://shatob.blogspot.com/


----------

